# BAGHDAD |Development of Al-Kadhimiya District



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

BigDreamer said:


> *Dewan wins Baghdad Municipality design contest*
> 
> Dewan Architects & Engineers has submitted the winning design for the development of the holy shrines area in Al Kadhimiya, Baghdad.
> 
> ...








































































































​


----------



## HUMAN EGO (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice to see such projects in Iraq! Lovely pedestrian-friendly design.

Good luck


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems beautiful!!!!


----------



## Adelaide1 (Aug 19, 2013)

The wigs that have a lace base actually helps in creating a flawless hairline, but only if it is applied properly. Many celebrities have been using these hairpieces on a regular basis, in order to protect the natural hair from harsh chemicals and environmental dusts and dirt.


----------



## mariharol (Apr 24, 2007)

Marvelous project...lots of jobs...and uplifting for it citizens...greetings from the carribean...!!! hope to se more pictures and events...!!!


----------



## DaveyCyana (Aug 16, 2013)

Good to see they got some new towers and such going up. And waterfront development is interesting to watch.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

